# Update-of sorts



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

It's been a while since I have been able to get my wits about me and post an update of my situation. My wife is no longer considered a suicide risk and has moved in with her sister (the one I like) and I have relinquished my guardianship of her, except those of a spouse. . She will continue in therapy for the foreseeable future. The divorce is proceeding slowly but surely and this sad chapter should be over this summer. My wife accepts the need for the divorce, but has asked if she and I could be friends afterwards, and I have agreed. As for myself, I am doing well and have been dating ( non-sexual dates only) even though my wife has said that she wouldn't stand in the way of me having an overnight date. Most of her family hate me (of course) for making the affair public, but since I'm not going to be related to them soon, I don't give a **** what they think. Most of our friends have been very supportive, and I am feeling better about everything than I have for months.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm glad that she's in good hands and continuing with therapy. It's also good to see that you are moving on with your life, slowly but surely. Best wishes to you BB.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Good things have come to finality for you. 
Dont let the past hang on.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

:smthumbup:


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

I am happy things are improving and progressing. Good luck!


----------



## brokenbloke (Feb 21, 2012)

First of all, congrats that things are going well. Always good to hear.

Second, the WS's family's reaction (anger at LS) to making the A public interests me. What about it is upsetting? That there was an A? Or just that you made it public? Talk about misplaced anger...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

brokenbloke said:


> First of all, congrats that things are going well. Always good to hear.
> 
> Second, the WS's family's reaction (anger at LS) to making the A public interests me. What about it is upsetting? That there was an A? Or just that you made it public? Talk about misplaced anger...


Yes, I don't get this either. Don't tell me they blame you for her bad behavior!


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for checking in BB. I was actually wondering the other day how you were doing. I miss your direct no nonsense posts.

Her family hates you? Ha. I remember what you said about them. You should consider that a compliment.

Take care my friend.


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

You sound like you're doing well. That's awesome!  Happy for you. Glad your wife is not a danger to herself anymore.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

One of the major pluses of divorce is that I will never have to be around those people again. Except for the one sister, they are all pompous greedheads, and I'm done with them. YAAAAAYYYY. And on an even better note, I am seeing a woman here in G-town that I definitely think might have possibilities. She is a physical therapist at the Hospital that operates my wife's group home. I saw her pretty much every day when I would go see my wife and we have really hit it off. She is a white woman, (which is strange because I'm not usually attracted to white girls) about 5 years younger than me, divorced, with three kids (although you would never believe it, she is in great shape) one in college and two in HS. I was in the cafeteria one morning and she walked by , so I asked if she would like to sit down, and the rest is history. We have a lot in common, and (ahem) really have the hots for each other, but we will NOT do the deed, until My divorce is final. I know. I'm rambling on, but it is soooooo nice to find someone like her. A woman of high integrity, good morals and very beautiful. Perhaps my luck is beginning to change?


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

brokenbloke said:


> First of all, congrats that things are going well. Always good to hear.
> 
> Second, the WS's family's reaction (anger at LS) to making the A public interests me. What about it is upsetting? That there was an A? Or just that you made it public? Talk about misplaced anger...


Thats the way they are, BB. Anything and everything is acceptable as long as it's hushed up. Her dad was a child abuser, her mom is a drug addict, but in public they are the All-American Family.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, my wife, finally , has a lawyer. Her sister (the good one) got him for her, and last week he contacted my lawyer and my lawyer contacted me, and Saturday the four of us had a lunch meeting to discus terms. My wife has agreed to much more than I expected. WE each will take with us exactly what we brought to the marriage, but anything that we have acquired since our marriage (including money) is mine, with a few exceptions. The exceptions are gifts that we got eah other and the like. She feels that since she is the one who cheated , she doesn't deserve anything else.


----------

